# Open wound on goldfish, help!



## Bubblegirl (Apr 28, 2014)

One of my goldies has been developing a rather nasty wound at the base of his tail. It has been a week since I noticed, it was about the size of a pimple. I've been treating with melafix and pimafix so far but it appears to be getting worse, getting bigger and deeper. 

There is also some white fungus stuff appearing around his tail and an odd black spot on his side.

His behaviour is completely normal. He is eating and swimming fine. 
The other fish have no symptoms.. I have 9 fancies in total in a 5x 2x2ft tank.

Any suggestions/help is much appreciated! I love my fishies so much, I just want him to get better.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe aquarium salt would help. Although shouldn't be used for extended time periods or in large doses.

Bump


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

areomona/septicemia
Aeromonas & Vibrio Disease | Septicemia | Pop Eye | Treatment
How is your water quality?How often/much water do you change.Even with a 150 gallons that is still less than 20 per fancy?


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

First off as stated check your water quality. Then do a water change. After the water change make sure your parameters are in check. If your param. are in check then you can dose. If they aren't, dosing with melafix or pima fix won't do much of anything so first you have to get those in line. But from personal experience using melafix and pimafix together didn't work very well. Try just using melafix. Not saying your dosing wrong but with melafix, dose the recommended amount once daily for 5-7 days (can't remember which number it was to be honest almost positive its 7) and then after 7 days do a water change. Do NOT do a water change within those days. 

After 7 days the wound should just about be healed and won't need melafix. Note the wound will get worse before it gets better. So don't be alarmed! At around roughly the 3-4th day will be at its worst then get better from there. 

Melafix will work wonders for ! My Oscar in my 125g ran into something and cut his side real good was almost healed, did a water change and was struck with a real nasty flesh eating fungus that made its way down to the bone on his top fin before it got better (I mini cycled for 1 day after the water change from cleaning off the media a little too much-stupid me!). But with a week of melafix after using both pima and melafix together the previous week with no results, you can't even tell he had anything. So don't get super worried just get your parameters in check, dose with melafix and the pain of waiting for everything to get better begins.


----------

